# Another question about NYU admission (video portfolio)



## Jelstro (Sep 15, 2003)

All right I've got about a month and a half to put together my video for my admission to NYU and I have no idea what they're looking for or where to go with it. I'm hoping that someone that has applied and been accepted could give me some tips as to what I should work for. The best I could think of is splicing together a collection of some of my best shots with some dialogue strung throughout, but like I said I truly have no idea what to do and I don't know anyone personally that would be a good help. So yeah, please help!

-Jelstro
"So when ambition turns into competition, I'll never be the better man."


----------



## Jelstro (Sep 15, 2003)

All right I've got about a month and a half to put together my video for my admission to NYU and I have no idea what they're looking for or where to go with it. I'm hoping that someone that has applied and been accepted could give me some tips as to what I should work for. The best I could think of is splicing together a collection of some of my best shots with some dialogue strung throughout, but like I said I truly have no idea what to do and I don't know anyone personally that would be a good help. So yeah, please help!

-Jelstro
"So when ambition turns into competition, I'll never be the better man."


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 15, 2003)

Okay, ive seen a looot of crap that was send in, from students who were accepted:0 so do not worry toooo much.

I would tell a story visually, that is what they are looking for in my opinion. Try to keep the dialogue low and tell your story through pictures. Make it short, with a good ending

do not worry too much about the quality (technical ) but focus on storytelling

check out Alan dentons film on this site (the one where his nuts explode all 10 seconds...) Great lil short, stupid but funny content. And easy to do technically.

I know that NYU loves personal stuff...emotional things


----------



## Alan Denton (Sep 17, 2003)

Wait wait my nuts explode?

Jelstro- I got in with Football in the Groin as my portfolio. I'll link you up to the movie, because watching it will only give you confidence in your portfolio. Seriously.

http://www.studentfilms.com/film/browse/director/list.do?castMemberId=914

Yeah it's somewhere in there.

--alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## jdunn555 (Sep 18, 2003)

heres what I did:

Im applying to nyu early decision this fall, and I just finished putting together my application and portfolio(im sending it out this week).

I went to the New York Film Academy this summer and made a 9min 16mm film.  Its a straight forward love story, but its highly emotional.

I've heard that NYU is looking for one pieces of work that show that you can tell a story (developing a beginning, middle, and end) as supposed to several or parts of different videos.


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 18, 2003)

they say it doesnt matter what you send in....but I heard that they indeed like a whole story if its well told


----------

